# Drip tip order



## Viper_SA (8/11/16)

Hi Hugo, Craig, would you please be so kind as to respond to my PM regarding an order for a Hands tip that was delivered today. 

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi Hugo, Craig, would you please be so kind as to respond to my PM regarding an order for a Hands tip that was delivered today.
> 
> Thanks



Always best to tag them... they are busy boys... @Sir Vape @BigGuy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (9/11/16)

@Viper_SA Hi sorry for the delay in getting back to you. We have double checked the tips and unfortunately the tip that you have ordered was not in the remaining tips i make the assumption that it was loaded incorrectly in the begging or that the image was not updated. I profusely apologies for this mix up and if you would be so kind as to email me your bank details to craig@sirvape.co.za we will arrange for the amount paid to be deposited into your account. Please keep the existing tip that you received on us.

Regards

Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

